# Eure besten Großbarschköder



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2015)

moin Moin,
 bin zur Zeit viel auf Barsch unterwegs und konnte auch schon einige stattliche Burschen jenseits der 30er Marke,
 zum Landgang überreden.
 Die wirklichen dicken Kirschen lassen aber noch auf sich warten.
 Was sind Eure erfolgreichsten Köder auf die dicken Klopper?

 Danke für Eure Antworten im Voraus.
 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Revilo62 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Was sind denn für Dich richtig dicke Kirschen ?
Bei den Ködern scheinst Du ja schon den Geschmack der Barsche getroffen zu haben.
Gibt es überhaupt "richtig dicke Kirschen" in Deinem Gewässer, jetzt geht es ködermäßig schon in Richtung Zander, was die Größe betrifft, da gibt es dann kaum einen Unterschied mehr.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## boot (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Frischer Großer Germo.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Was sind denn für Dich richtig dicke Kirschen ?
> Bei den Ködern scheinst Du ja schon den Geschmack der Barsche getroffen zu haben.
> Gibt es überhaupt "richtig dicke Kirschen" in Deinem Gewässer, jetzt geht es ködermäßig schon in Richtung Zander, was die Größe betrifft, da gibt es dann kaum einen Unterschied mehr.
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


@Revilo,
 alles jenseits von 40cm.
 Und ja, es gibt Sie, war dabei als ein bekannter, an unserem See, nen 52er , mit nem 2erMepps gefangen hat.
 So jetzt höre ich dich schon sagen:da hast du doch deinen Köder.
 Ich hätte aber ganz gerne noch ein paar Alternativen und wenn du eine parat hast, rück sie raus.#6


----------



## feederbrassen (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber ganz gerne noch ein paar Alternativen und wenn du eine parat hast, rück sie raus.#6



Sowas hier z.b.  :


http://www.camo-tackle.de/5-HellGies


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@ feederbrassen,
 das ist mal was konkretes.
 Danke dir.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## kernell32 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Meine größten im rhein (45-47cm) hab ich mit stint von mbfishing (12cm?), fat swing impact von keitech und mit 3er mepps mit weidenblatt gefangen.
Ne fette grundel am dropschrott oder finesserig sollte auch gut klappen.


----------



## Revilo62 (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

mal so ein kleiner Einblick in meine Köderkiste
Gummiköder montiert als Weedless, Softjerk oder am Jigkopf oder auch dropshot
Gambler Lures EZ swimmer
Gambler Lures Flapp`n Shad 
Keitech Easy Shiner ( auch BA Edition)
Bass Assassins Sea Shad 
Fish Arrows Flash J Shad
Relax Kopyto

Hardbaits
LC Pointer , Illex Squirrel 76 SP, versch. Crankbaits

Spinner 
Mepps 3 + 4  Spinnerblatt blau, rot, silber scharz gestreift
Spin Maid 

kurz gesagt, der Köder ist nicht das Ziel, nur der Weg
entscheidend ist die Führung und die Präsentation und manchmal hilft auch andere Köder zu verwenden ,als die bekannten, hängt von Gewässer ab

warum so viele? unterschiedliche Gewässer vom Bodden bis zum Tümpel, auch rosa ist nicht uninteressant, pro Angeltag konzentriere ich mich im wesentlichen auf 3-4 unterschiedliche Köder mit vielleicht 3 unterschiedlichen Farben

Ich hör mal auf, das reicht auch, ich hoffe, Du verstehst das Problem, aber mit 30ern bist Du ja auf dem richtigen Weg.

Gibt aktuell tolle Literatur, vom Großmeister Dietel

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Meine größten im rhein (45-47cm) hab ich mit stint von mbfishing (12cm?), fat swing impact von keitech und mit 3er mepps mit weidenblatt gefangen.
> Ne fette grundel am dropschrott oder finesserig sollte auch gut klappen.



@kernell,
 yo 45-47das ist mal ne Ansage.
 Danke für deine Vorschläge.

 @ Revilo62,
 jawohl, das nenn ich ne Empfehlung, da hab ich was zu knabbern.
 Danke für die vielen Antworten, diese Tips kann ich in der jetzt kommenden Heißen Zeit gut gebrauchen und hoffe das ich die 40er Marke damit knacke.
 Ich werde dann auch berichten, welcher Köder mir den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht hat.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## GandRalf (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Moin auch,

Darauf gab es bei mir bisher die größten Barsche. -Jeweils im Kanal.











Jig-Spinner von Spinmad.#6

Jeweils hart gejigged und dann im Absinken. Teilweise geht auch stumpfes Durchkurbeln.

Aktuelle PB -43 cm.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Meine (viel zu wenigen) große Barsche waren fast alle Beifang beim Hechtangeln oder Zanderklopfen mit 40-Gramm-Effzett.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Ich hatte dieses Jahr 3 ü40er auf Meppsspinner gr4 silbernes schwarzgestr. Blatt und rotem Wollpüschel, Doiyo Ishi Crankbait und Asp-Spinner. Da gehen aber auch Kleinere drauf. Gezielt ist wohl nicht drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Das stimmt - ich hatte auch auf 40-Gramm-Effzett schon Barsche, die grade mal ein bisschen länger als der Blinker waren (na gut, doppelt so lang) und bei denen ich mich fragte, wie die überhaupt den Haken ins Maul kriegten..


----------



## xaru (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Moin,

bei mir laufen Gummis von 9-12cm am besten, kleiner fische ich eigentlich kaum. 

So viel Auswahl brauch ich auch nicht, meine Top Köder:

- easy Shiner
- Zander Pro Shad
- Jenzi River Shad
- LC Fin-S
- Stint von MB

Von den Farben her fische ich bevorzugt Brauntöne oder Salt&Pepper, ausnahmen gibts natürlich auch, so konnte ich letztes Jahr einen 48er mit fluogelb überlisten.

Und keine Angst vor größeren Ködern, ein 35er Barsch bläßt schlanke 12cm locker weg.


----------



## Revilo62 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@gandralf
Der von Dir gezeigte Köder ist meine Barschsuchmaschine, ich meine es ist der Spinmaid aus Polen.
Meine Frage hierzu, Du hast ja auf Drillinge umgestellt, denn serienmäßig wird er ja mit einem Zwillingshaken geliefert.
Ich persönlich mag den Zwilling lieber, weil er nicht bei Grundkontakt alles einsammelt und denoch kaum Fehlbisse provoziert, Du hast zwar einen relativ kleinen Drilling mit Ring, neigt diese Konstruktion nich zum Vertüdeln mit dem Spinnerblatt?
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Zander Pille (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Bevor wir dir Massig Ködertipps geben, würde ich gern mal wissen in was für einem Gewässer du angelst bzw. auf was für Gewässer sich dein Fanggebiet bezieht.

Gewässerbeschaffenheit etc.

Meiner Meinung nach kann man so einiege Köder von vorneherein aussortieren im Bezug auf´s Gewässer.

ü40 Barsche solltest du aber mit Ködern fangen die so 12cm+ sind,
außer du bist nah an der Uferzohne, da kannst dann auch gut wegen Brutfisch mit kleinen minnows angeln.

Gruß die Zander Pille^^


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Kommt natürlich sehr stark auf das Gewässer an, wie gut dort der Dickbarschbestand und wie hoch der Angeldruck ist.

Ich bin bei stark beangelten Gewässern ein bekennender Naturköderfan. Ein dicker Tauwurm oder kleiner Köderfisch bringen mir oft die besseren Brummer. Konnte schon öfter beobachten, dass die kleineren Barsche sich um die Kunstköder scharten und die Dicken diese schlichtweg ignorierten.

Ansonsten habe ich dickere Barsche öfter beim Zanderangeln dran. Die Zanderköder einfach etwas aggressiver und höher führen, so kann man eine Stelle sowohl auf Zander, als auch nach größeren Barschen absuchen.

Kleinabrsche kann man nie ganz ausschließen, die sind manchmal einfach irre und bekloppt. Absolut sympathisch, aber eben auch ein wenig geisteskrank #6


----------



## GandRalf (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Moin auch,



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @gandralf
> Der von Dir gezeigte Köder ist meine Barschsuchmaschine, ich meine es ist der Spinmaid aus Polen.
> Meine Frage hierzu, Du hast ja auf Drillinge umgestellt, denn serienmäßig wird er ja mit einem Zwillingshaken geliefert.
> Ich persönlich mag den Zwilling lieber, weil er nicht bei Grundkontakt alles einsammelt und denoch kaum Fehlbisse provoziert, Du hast zwar einen relativ kleinen Drilling mit Ring, neigt diese Konstruktion nich zum Vertüdeln mit dem Spinnerblatt?
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Das sind die "großen" in 24gr.
Die wurden so geliefert.
Bei der kleineren Variante (12gr.) hatte ich bei einem den Drilling und bei einem anderen den Zwilling.
Seltsam, aber so ist das...
Vertüddeln habe ich fast nie!#6


----------



## Revilo62 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Danke für die Info,
ich find bei den Dingern nur schade, dass entweder nur silberne Blätter oder lackierte Blätter dran sind.
Auch Nachfragen für Messing oder Kupfer wurden bisher ignoriert, sagt jedenfalls mein Dealer.
Ansonsten sind die Dinger sehr fängig, auch auf Rapfen.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> ich find bei den Dingern nur schade, dass entweder nur silberne Blätter oder lackierte Blätter dran sind.
> Auch Nachfragen für Messing oder Kupfer wurden bisher ignoriert, sagt jedenfalls mein Dealer.



Für 'nen rel.schmalen Taler ein paar Blätter aus d.Selbstbau ordern und fertig.

http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epage...DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62219885/Products/63810


----------



## Revilo62 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Danke für den Tipp,
ich komme nur beim onlinekauf mit den Daten nicht klar, da die Größenangaben meist fehlen , vielleicht stelle ich mich da auch nur blöd an, in diesem Fall hab ich die gern begrabbelt, gibt es leider nicht allzu häufig im Fachhandel
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> Bevor wir dir Massig Ködertipps geben, würde ich gern mal wissen in was für einem Gewässer du angelst bzw. auf was für Gewässer sich dein Fanggebiet bezieht.
> 
> Gewässerbeschaffenheit etc.
> 
> ...




 @ Pille,
 also Danke schon mal vorab, für deine und die Hilfe
 derer, die sich hier zahlreich beteiligen.
 Also das Gewässer ist ein Binnensee, der durch Torfabstechung entstanden ist und max 2m tief ist.
 Es sind viele überhängende Bäume und Büsche, entlang des Ufer vorhanden.
 Der See hat eine Fläche von ca. 11ha und in der Mitte eine kleine Insel.
 Am Wochenende fährt ein kleines Schiff die Besucher vom einen Ende des Sees zum anderen und zurück.
 Hierbei wird die Fahrrinne(die besagten 2m) immer wieder freigespült.
 Ein kleiner Fluß(ca. 2m breit) mit geringer Fließgeschwindigkeit speißt den See mit Wasser(Einlauf/Auslauf mit Fischtreppe).

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## schlotterschätt (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp,
> ich komme nur beim onlinekauf mit den Daten nicht klar, *da die Größenangaben meist fehlen *, vielleicht stelle ich mich da auch nur blöd an, in diesem Fall hab ich die gern begrabbelt, gibt es leider nicht allzu häufig im Fachhandel
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Nööö, die sind doch da. 
Klick mal ganz links ( unter Beschreibung) auf die 9 stellige Zahl (Artikel Nr.) und da bekommst Du dann die genauen Maße.

http://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/epages/62219885.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62219885/Products/63810

|wavey:


----------



## Revilo62 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@schlotterschätt
vielen Dank für diese kurze Einführung, wär ich nicht drauf gekommen, jetzt klappts auch mit mir und dem Online-Kauf bei Spinnerblättern |wavey:
Wenn ich jetzt noch kupferne finde, dann wäre ich restlos .....

übrigens: die Kamerapose ist ja der Hammer, Du weißt schon
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Checco (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@Angelmann67 dein See hat doch eher einen schlammigen Untergrund wenn ich mich recht entsinne, als ich da mal geangelt habe auf Raubfisch hatte ich die besten Erfolge mit Spinner.
Der Fluß der da in den See fließt beherbergt übrigens ziemlich viele Barsche und Döbel und die gehen hervorragend auf kleine Gummis, irgendwie besonders auf Keitech.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@ Checco,
 ja da hast du Recht, insgesamt ist der Untergrund recht schlammig, aber am Einlauf, Auslauf des Sees und um die Insel herum, gibt einige kiesige Stellen.
 Der Barsch Bestand ist vorort sehr gut, nur Döbel habe ich weder gefangen noch gesichtet und mit dem Spinner bin ich recht viel unterwegs.
 Danke für den Vorschlag, Keitech(EasyShiner) habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst und wird auf jeden Fall probiert.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Zander Pille (4. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Ich würde nach der Beschreibung von dir mal caroliner und Texas rig probieren.
Solltest du mit der Fliege bewandert sein könnte auch ein bischen Streamern den Erfolg bringen^^.
Was aber immer gehen sollte ist Köfi an Pose. Schön an den überhängenden bäumen anbieten. Würde es von 7-12 und von 15-20 uhr versuchen.
Da barsche keine Nachträuber wie Zander sind.

Solltest noch fragen haben einfach nachhaken oder PN

Gruß 
Zander Pille |gutenach


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@Pille
 danke für die Tips,#6
 Ich mußte gerade schmunzeln als ich deinen Text las,
 weil die Idee mit der Fliege(an der Spinne) hatte ich auch schon, liegen für die nächste Session schon in der Box.:m
 Caroliner +Texas hab ich auch schon gedacht, da im Gewässer der Hecht sehr dominant ist und ich beim Barscheln auch immer wieder einen drauf habe, hab ich mir mal ein Texasrig mit dünnem Stahl gebaut.
 Das sah sch... aus und die Barsche gingen gar nicht mehr drauf, möchte aber kein Fluo. verwenden, aus obigen Grund.|gr:
 Auch die Köderfischmontage möchte ich nochmal ausprobieren, scheint ja sehr fängig zu sein.:q
 Solltest du noch eine gute Alternative zum Finessangeln heben, immer her damit.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## schlotterschätt (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> @schlotterschätt
> Wenn ich jetzt noch kupferne finde, dann wäre ich restlos .....



Hier kannste Dir mal richtitsch die Oogen verblitzen. :vik:
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/blades-index.htm
Leider nur in Kanada.:c


----------



## Sea-Trout (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Mepps Aglia Long Größe 3-4 oder toter Köfi am Kugelblei über Grund gezuppelt.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Also, Ködertips hast Du ja nun reichlich bekommen, mögliche Montagen dazu, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine richtige Portion Glück dazu.
So richtige Großbarschköder gibt es eigentlich nicht, das scheint klar zu sein, dazu ist das Nahrungsspektrum der Barsche zu breit gefächert, da der Barsch auch kannibalisch veranlagt ist, käme als Köderfisch auch der Kleinbarsch in Frage, ob an der Spinmontage oder an der Pose.
Nachdem Du Dein Gewässer beschrieben hast, Größe, Tiefe usw. geht mir der Gedanke nicht aus dem Kopf, dies ist nicht unbedingt ein Großbarschgewässer, was ja nicht ausschließt, dass der eine oder andere Barsch diese Größen erreicht. Du selbst schreibst ja von 30ern und einem ! Dir bekannten 52er.
Ich habe direkt vor der Haustür einen See, der ziemlich genau die gleiche Größe und Wassertiefen hat, da bin ich mit ner Spinne in knapp 2 Stunden rum, ist ja nicht wirklich groß.
Indikatoren wie jagende Wasservögel scheiden aus, Du mußt also mühsam den momentanen Standort der Barsche suchen, zumal Großbarsche i.d.R. in solchen Gewässern zu Solisten mutieren oder nur in kleinen Gruppen von vieleicht 4-5 Fischen jagen, die großen Schulen von Barschen sind eher Futtereservoir der Großen.
Bedingt durch die schlechten Abwachsraten, er wächst nunmal sehr langsam, ist es , besonders wenn genau diese Größe + 30 cm gern entnommen wird, ist es quasi die Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen, ist nunmal so.
In diesem Fall ist der Köder das Mittel, aber nicht der Weg.
Geh mal davon aus, dass der besagte 52er schon an der Spitze stand, viel größer wird es in solchen Gewässern eh nicht, wenn der entnommen ist ist so schnell keiner da, der den ersetzt -->Wachstumsrate
Wenn die 30er regelmäßig gefangen werden --> ich würde mich freuen, für die größeren gilt dann eben, willkommener Beifang, aber jede Entnahme beraubt Dich Deinem Ziel
Ist halt so
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Mepps Aglia Long Größe 3-4 oder toter Köfi am Kugelblei über Grund gezuppelt.



@Sea-Trout
 danke für den Tip, den Aglia habe ich noch nicht in meiner Köderbox.
 Ich hatte schon überlegt den Köfi(kleiner Barsch ca. 8cm)
 am Bodentaser, anzubieten.

 @ Revilo
 danke für deine Einschätzung und ja es sind schon einige Anregungen dabei die in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen,
 Anwendung finden und mit der nötigen Portion Glück(Fleiß ist schon vorhanden), werde ich hoffentlich bald einen 40er+ auf die Schuppen legen können.
 Wie ich das dann geschafft habe, werde ich dann auch hier berichten.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Was sehr gut funktioniert, sofern bei dir am Wasser erlaubt: Dropshot mit 2-4 köder, den größten m tiefsten haken, den kleinsten ganz oben. Oftmals lassen sich die dicken da reizen.


----------



## chris1974 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

5er SeaShad.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Spinnerbait
(Perchblade aus eigener Produktion)


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Was sehr gut funktioniert, sofern bei dir am Wasser erlaubt: Dropshot mit 2-4 köder, den größten m tiefsten haken, den kleinsten ganz oben. Oftmals lassen sich die dicken da reizen.



@ Trollwut
 meinst du eine Hegene?

 @Tommi
 Danke für den Tip#6

 @Chris
 Danke für den Tip#6

 werde vieles von dem was Ihr vorschlagt mal ausprobieren.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Sozusage. Is am DS-System aber besser, gerade wenn man köder mit verschieden actionen nutzt, zb twister und no-action-shad


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@Trollwut
 find ich ne echt coole Idee,
 habe aber wie gesagt schiss wegen den vielen Hechten im Gewässer, das der mir mit dem abgerissen DS alle dicken Barsche einsammelt.
 Scherz beiseite, ich finde halt ein DS aus Stahl nicht so fängig auf die dicken Kirschen, da die Erfahrenen eh etwas vorsichtiger sind.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Ich kenns von unserem see, ein echter hechtpuff.
Im herbst und winter sammeln sich die barsche an markanten stellen. An diesen stellen kommt ein hecht auf vllt 50 barsche. Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## Teichbubi (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Effzett natürlich #6


----------



## Colli_HB (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Bei mir ist es der 5" Fin S


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Zander Pille schrieb:


> .
> 
> Da barsche keine Nachträuber wie Zander sind....
> gutenach





... Genau das halte ich für ein großes Gerücht! 

Ich habe schon einige ü-40 Barsche in tiefer Nacht gefangen. Ich kenne ein Gewässer, wo das zwar selten, aber regelmäßig gelingt.

Mein Tipp lautet: warten bis der Winter kommt, und sich die Futterfische am Grund versammeln. Dann sind die dicken Barsche auch nicht weit...



Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angelmann67 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Pratfall-Bob schrieb:


> ... Genau das halte ich für ein großes Gerücht!
> 
> Ich habe schon einige ü-40 Barsche in tiefer Nacht gefangen. Ich kenne ein Gewässer, wo das zwar selten, aber regelmäßig gelingt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Würde auch mal Vertical jigs von Nils Master testen


----------



## Esox 1960 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Also, Ködertips hast Du ja nun reichlich bekommen, mögliche Montagen dazu, jetzt fehlt nur noch eine richtige Portion Glück dazu.
> So richtige Großbarschköder gibt es eigentlich nicht, das scheint klar zu sein, dazu ist das Nahrungsspektrum der Barsche zu breit gefächert, da der Barsch auch kannibalisch veranlagt ist, käme als Köderfisch auch der Kleinbarsch in Frage, ob an der Spinmontage oder an der Pose.
> Nachdem Du Dein Gewässer beschrieben hast, Größe, Tiefe usw. geht mir der Gedanke nicht aus dem Kopf, dies ist nicht unbedingt ein Großbarschgewässer, was ja nicht ausschließt, dass der eine oder andere Barsch diese Größen erreicht. Du selbst schreibst ja von 30ern und einem ! Dir bekannten 52er.
> Ich habe direkt vor der Haustür einen See, der ziemlich genau die gleiche Größe und Wassertiefen hat, da bin ich mit ner Spinne in knapp 2 Stunden rum, ist ja nicht wirklich groß.
> ...


#6..............|good:


----------



## Purist (5. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Tauwurm (hat meine größten gebracht), Köfi, 4er Spinner


----------



## pike-81 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Moinsen!
Obwohl ich mich dem Hecht verschrieben habe, stehe ich auch auf Dickbarsche. 
Und genau hier liegt m.M.n. der Hund begraben. 
Es ist in den meisten Gewässern kaum möglich, gezielt große Barsche zu fangen. 
Und genau das macht sie ja auch zu etwas Besonderem. 
Entweder man angelt sich durch Massen von Kleinfischen, oder sie sind Beifang beim Hecht-/Zanderfang. 
Der Köder ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, solange er zu den Umständen und dem Gewässer paßt. 
Wichtiger ist da das Revier. 
In vielen Gewässern sind die Barsche schlichtweg verbuttet. 
In anderen ist der Befischungsdruck enorm. 
Nicht nur durch Angler, sondern auch durch Berufsfischer. 
Einige Reviere haben auch eine Katastrophe hinter sich, Chemieunfall etc., oder sie sind einfach noch zu jung(Stauseen, Kieskuhlen). 
Meine größten Barsche hatte ich als Beifang beim Hechtangeln oder der Bachforellenpirsch. 
Der Köder muß auf jeden Fall flexibel in der Lauftiefe sein, und sich weit werfen lassen, um Fläche abzusuchen. Wenn Du DEN Köder suchst. 
Denn gerade der Barsch ist viel unterwegs. 
Petri


----------



## Josera (6. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Seh ich auch so wichtig ist nicht der Köder sondern das Gewässer wenn die Barsche bei 25cm eine auf den Rübe bekommen werden sie nicht 50cm groß.

Mein bisher größter hatte 52,5cm gefangen auf einen Tandemspinner
der einzige Fisch auf den Köder


----------



## Zander Pille (6. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Hm das ja doof,
wenn der Hecht bei dir so stark vertreten ist könnte es schwierig werden selektive die großen barsche zu fangen da dir sonst die Hechte drauf gehen.
Wie viel Hechte kommen denn so ca. bei 30 Barschen rum?
was ich bei Hecht verwende ist Kevelaer.
Die Fliege meinte ich aber nicht an der spinne sondern wirklich mit der Fliegenrute gefischt. Das macht nen Heiden Spaß.

Was ich mir sonst evtl noch im Winter vorstellen kann ist dropshot mit totem Köfi. Solltest dann aber schon mal bischen Vorrat anlegen. Die kleinen Köfis sollten da wunder wirken (Fingerlänge).
wenn dich es nicht abschreckt die Hechtquote zu erhöhen könntest auch mit Makrelen Fetzen angeln ebenfalls an der Pose.

Gruß 
Zander Pille


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@Pille,
 zum Hecht, ich schätze mal so alle 15-20Barsche 1 Hecht,
 also schon recht häufig.
 Kevlar hab ich auch schon probiert#q und auch prompt
 einen schönen Hecht verloren:c, glaube aber(und hoffe),das er
 den 8cmGufi am Offsethaken wieder losgeworden ist.

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## Zander Pille (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Da ist keine so schlechte Quote^^.
Wenn ich loß gehe auf Dickbarsch habe ich auf 10 Barsche meist 1-2 Hechte. Jetzt keine Riesen aber halt Hecht....|gr:
Daher finde ich deine Quote nett^^
Beim Thema mit dem Nachtangeln, hehe...
An unsere Freunde der Nachtbarsche^^ Ja es ist richtig das ab und zu mal ne Kirsche beim Nachtangeln beißt, aber da können wir von Ausnahmen ausgehen. Die Kirschen sind ja auch Ausnahmen^^ Aber zum eigentlichen. Wenn Barsche so Nachtaktiv wären würden Ihre Fangzahlen nicht ab der Dämmerung RAPPIDE zurück gehen! Oder gibt es jemanden unter euch der regelmäßig beim Nachtangeln Barsche fängt? Da meine ich aber nicht 1 am abend sondern jemand der zwei bis drei Barsche beim Nachtangeln erwischt! Der soll sich bitte bei mir melden zum Fachsimpeln^^
Du hattest erwähnt das du vom Dropshot wegen der Hechtgefahr absiehst. Ich gehe bei uns auf Barsch nur mit Dropshot und das sehr erfolgreich. Zum Thema ich angel rein mit Monofiler schnur am DS und habe noch NIE einen Hecht verloren. 

Gruß Zander Pille


----------



## zanderzone (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Völlig laterne! Alles was den Zander anspricht, spricht auch den Barsch an. Meistens sind fette Barsche eh Zufallsprodukte beim Zanderangeln..


----------



## **bass** (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@Zanderpille

 Also wir an der Mosel, fangen die richtig dicken Kirschen zu 80% regelmässig wenn's dunkel ist, nicht Dämmerung sondern dunkel...  vor allem im Winter.Da sind öfters bis zu 6 ü40ger durchaus drinne... und wir dürfen gerade mal bis 19h im Winter angeln, bzw. 23h im Sommer.
 Alleine zwischen Januar und Februar gab's etwa 40-50 ü40ger... 
 Ich weis es ist schwer zu glauben, hab jetzt aber kein Bock alle Fotos hier von meinem Handy hoch zu laden... 
 Kann aber gerne mal Zugang (zumindest zeitweise) zu meinem Facebook-Account geben, da sind dann die ''Beweisfotos'' ; )

 Also, will nur damit sagen, dass diese durchaus sehr befischten und auch schlauen Fische eventuel mehr dazugelernt haben als die meisten zu glauben mögen...


----------



## Zander Pille (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@**bass**

Sind an den Stellen wo sie gefangen werden Laternen? (Lichtquellen)

Auf was für Köder denn?


----------



## Trollwut (9. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Was mir als Köder gerade noch einfiel:
selbst noch nicht als Köder fängig getestet, steht jetzt aber im Herbst an:
Flusskrebs im ganzen, ungehäutet.
Jeder größere Barsch, den ich letztes Jahr mitgenommen hab, ahtte mindestens einen Krebs in der Wampe


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Moin Trollwut,
 hab auch schon überlegt, meine bestellten Creature Baits(sind schon unterwegs) mit nem Stück Dendro oder Krabbe zu garnieren, um das ganze noch fängiger zu präsentieren und zum Nachfassen zu überreden.
 Aber auch der ganze Krebs(müßte dann der Kamberkrebs sein) erscheint mir eine gute Wahl, auf die ganz Großen zu sein.
 Danke dir und den vielen Ideengebern.
 Habe auch schon einige 30+ überlisten können mit Hechtbeifang und werde die Bilder noch einstellen.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## **bass** (10. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Ist eigentlich so 50/50...
 Köder relativ schnuppe, hab die meisten normal gejiggt (2,75zoll), bzw. vertikal mit Fin-s oder x-Layer an Spundwänden, oder T-Rig mit Krebsen jeglicher Art.

 Beim Jiggen war nur sehr wichtig so leicht wie möglich zu angeln, also das Merken eines Aufstossen des Köders auf Grund war eigentlich schon zuviel! 

 Mal ein paar Denkanstösse,

 Jeder sucht ja tiefe Stellen mit ruhigem Wasser im Winter, ich angel z.B. flach... Auch bei -6 Grad... 
 Die Barschangler packen ein wenn's dunkel wird, dann fang ich erst an... Wenn's dunkel ist probiert jeder gleich mit grösseren Köder wegen Zander, ich bleib stur bei meinen ''kleineren'' Ködern...

 Villeicht wird dir jetzt bewusst, dass die Kirschen nicht so gross werden weil sie dumm sind... ; ) 

 Jeder wird aber gewollt oder auch ungewollt irgendwann mal nen 40ger fangen, Probleme gibt's erst wenn man diese regelmässig fangen will! ; )

 Ich gehe nicht in's Detail, aber halt anders fischen als die Meisten...


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@bass
 danke für die Denkanstöße,
 habe mir schon einige vielversprechende Köder zugelegt,
 werde aber auch meine Gewohnheiten, mal bewußt verändern.
 Andere Bereiche im Gewässer aufsuchen, Zeitwahl und ich habe mir vorgenommen mit verschiedene Ködern zu experimentieren(Kombinieren).

 fettes Petri#6


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Tach auch,
 zur Abwechslung, hier zwei meiner Ergebnisse,
 ein 28er und 31er Stachelritter, auf nen 10g Spinnerbait
 (auf den Spinnerbait hatte ich noch einen schwarzen Krebs 10cm aufgezogen).

 fettes Petri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



Angelmann67 schrieb:


> auf nen 10g Spinnerbait



Sag ich doch ...:m
Bei Spinnerbaits knallts.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@ Tommy
 ja da hast du recht behalten,
 aber ich hatte  ja schon angekündigt, das ich einiges ausprobieren werde.
 Leider heute morgen abgeschneidert, war aber trotzdem sehr schön,

 Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder, keine Frage.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Checco (20. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Ist ja an für sich ein guter See für Raubfisch, da ich ja aus deiner Nähe  komme kenne ich den See und beangle unter anderem den dazu gehörigen Fluß. 
Wenn du gezielt auf große Barsche angeln möchtest empfehle ich dir die Kanäle hinter der Grenze.
Da fahr ich hin wenn ich auf Barsch aus bin.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Hi Checco,
 danke für den Tip.
 Juliane-Kanal?

 fettes Petri


----------



## Kurbel (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Bin gerade aus Schweden zurück.Als bester Köder auf Barsche
hat sich der Spro micro Jerk 50 herauskristallisiert.Der ''kleinste''
Großbarsch war 42 cm und der größte 46 cm lang.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. September 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Hi Kurbel,
 erstmal Petri zu den schönen Barschen und ein großes Dankeschön für deinen Beitrag.
 Hammer Strecke hast du da hingelegt, wird schwer zu toppen.

 fettes Petri:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Für mich Kristallisieren sich immer mehr die Spro Teppan, in 14-21 Gramm, als die Großbarschkiller heraus. Wobei die auch echte Fangmaschinen für Rapfen und Hechte( Kleinere bis Küchenhechtgröße) sind.:m



 Ist jetzt zwar nicht unbedingt ein Großbarsch aber ein Beweis das die Dinger fangen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Hi du Riesenangler,
 ist das der MetallicPerch?
 Werde ich auf jeden Fall testen,
 danke für deinen Beitrag.

 fettes Petri#h


----------



## Checco (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Juliana und Nederweert Kanal, da ist aber mehr Klasse als Masse. Im Juliana hängt ab und an auch mal ein Zander dran, im Nederweert eigentlich fast nur Barsche ab und zu steigt mal ein Hecht ein aber das ist selten.
 Im Moment fang ich nur mit den Keitech Ködern, ist wie verhext.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Ich glaube schon.  Irgend etwas mit Metallic war da im Namen.


----------



## trutte100 (5. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*



**bass** schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich so 50/50...
> Köder relativ schnuppe, hab die meisten normal gejiggt (2,75zoll), bzw. vertikal mit Fin-s oder x-Layer an Spundwänden, oder T-Rig mit Krebsen jeglicher Art.
> 
> Beim Jiggen war nur sehr wichtig so leicht wie möglich zu angeln, also das Merken eines Aufstossen des Köders auf Grund war eigentlich schon zuviel!
> ...



@**Bass**
...ich finde Deinen Bericht äußerst interessant#6.
Nachts im Winter auf Barsch...bisher irgendwie noch nicht auf meiner Liste gehabt. Hab diesbezüglich also noch keine Erfahrung sammeln können. Was treibt Deiner Meinung nach die Moppels bei kalten Wassertemperaturen im Winter nachts in flache Bereiche? Ich denke, Futterfisch ist es nicht (mit Ausnahme von evtl. beleuchteten Gewässerabschnitten;+). Ich denke, Du hast viel experimentiert und will Dir hier keine "Geheimnisse" entlocken#h. Habe schon des Öfteren im Netz über Barschfänge des Nachts gelesen (z.B. Rhein bei Duisburg,...). Würde gern nur wissen, wie Du darüber denkst?
Grüße


----------



## Angelmann67 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Moin Moin,
  anbei noch ein paar Bilder vom gestrigen Barscheln.
 Die Punks waren alle 3 Ü30er, mi Jigspinner und 3erMepps
 in Kupfer.

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

Hier nochn paar
 schöne Stachelritter von Sonntag.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## thanatos (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

richtig dicke "Kirschen " wie du es nennst sind bei uns eher selten.Die drei letzten über 45 cm auf "black fury"von Mepps
Gr.1,Hansen Grey 19 g und Heinzblinker Größe 1 #6
Leider auf  3-4 Jahre :cverteilt,die ab 30cm eigendlich auf alles entsprechender Größe was ich grad an der Leine hatte,sind ja nicht groß wählerisch .:q


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Eure besten Großbarschköder*

@thanatos
 danke dir, das ist neues Futter für mich,
 werde am WE mal wieder los zum ausprobieren.

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------

